

Ballmer: "Linux is a cancer" (2001) - whiteshadow
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/06/02/ballmer_linux_is_a_cancer/

======
keithpeter
Consider putting 2001 after the title!

~~~
whiteshadow
thank you very much for the note

